# Prayers Please !!!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey all,

Askin for some thoughts & prayers for my cousin & her fam !   They were in a real bad accident today.... They think all involved will be ok but one,  her 13 yr old son is in really, really bad shape.... He's got some real bad stuff going on.... Test not final yet, but not looking good !  

So please keep them in your thoughts & prayers if ya would !  Such a neat young fam & it all changed earlier today !

Thanks in advance my SMF friends !  

Justin

WHB


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Thats terriable.

Prayers going there way.

Hope all turns out good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 20, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Thats terriable.
> 
> Prayers going there way.
> 
> Hope all turns out good.



Thanks so much Adam !  Sure is appreciated !


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 20, 2015)

You got it Justin.


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey WaterinHole   Prayers on the way

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 20, 2015)

bmudd14474 said:


> You got it Justin.



Thanks so much Brian ! 



gary s said:


> Hey WaterinHole   Prayers on the way
> 
> Gary



Thanks a bunch Gary !


----------



## joe black (Feb 21, 2015)

Our prayers and thoughts for God's healing mercy.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh, I just saw this. Prayers sent.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello Justin.  VERY sorry to hear.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Danny and Annette


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Our prayers and thoughts for God's healing mercy.



Thanks JB !



timberjet said:


> Oh, I just saw this. Prayers sent.



Thanks tj !



KC5TPY said:


> Hello Justin.  VERY sorry to hear.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> Danny and Annette



Thanks a bunch Danny & Annette !


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, they will be in my prayers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2015)

Thoughts and Prayers from Macungie for all, Justin!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 21, 2015)

retfr8flyr said:


> Sorry to hear this, they will be in my prayers.



Thanks !  



Bearcarver said:


> Thoughts and Prayers from Macungie for all, Justin!!
> 
> 
> Bear



Thanks a bunch Bear !


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 1, 2015)

Justin, sorry for the late prayers but I just saw this post, I hope  they are recuperating fully.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Justin,

I am so sorry to hear of this!!!  My thoughts and prayers for your cousin, her son, and all her family.  Thinking of you too.  

Clarissa


----------



## tsin (Mar 1, 2015)

Terrible news.. Prayers their way..  Tom


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 1, 2015)

Hope everything is better! Prayers sent...


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope all goes well and everyone is ok.

Disco


----------



## seenred (Mar 1, 2015)

Awfully sorry to hear this Justin...prayers sent that everything is OK.

Red


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for your family.

Hope all goes well for them.


----------



## bonzbbq (Mar 1, 2015)

Just saw this myself, I hope everything is going well for your family


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

How is your Cousins son  Doing ?

Gary


----------



## kadoka (Mar 2, 2015)

Hope all turns out well! Prayers said in church yesterday.


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2015)

Prayers sent for the family and a few extra for the boy.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2015)

Just saw this, I hope it turned out Ok.


----------



## allen (Mar 2, 2015)

Prayers sent their way and more the the boy, Hope all tests turn up fine. and a speedy recovery.


----------



## fendrbluz (Mar 2, 2015)

I will keep them all in my prayers hope everyone recovers ok


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2015)

First off, I'd like to say a Big Thank You to the SMF fam.... You all are awesome !  The thoughts & prayers are very much appreciated.  

Just thought I'd update, the 13 yr old is still in the hospital but they brought him out of a medically induced coma !  They didn't want him to make any injuries worse but the swelling has went down.  He has a bunch of small things they are treating.... But the biggest worries were the punctured lung, lacerated liver & bleeding on the brain.... The injuries all seem to be healing after some surgeries & they were even able to take the tube in his head out.

That's the extent of what I know, but thought I'd let you all know as well....

Thanks again all !


----------



## smoked alaskan (Mar 2, 2015)

Your family is in my prayers and thoughts - Ed


----------



## shaggy91954 (Mar 2, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 2, 2015)

Prayers sent. Sorry I missed this. I have a boy around the same age. Gonna give him an extra hug in the morning.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2015)

Prayers still coming Justin


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2015)

Justin Thanks for the progress report, and Thank God praying still


----------



## gary s (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey Justin, More prayers headed his way. I am glad he is better

Gary


----------



## old bones (Mar 3, 2015)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 3, 2015)

More prayers sent from Macungie!!

Bear


----------



## fendrbluz (Mar 4, 2015)

I will no doubt keep him in my prayers


----------



## sota d (Mar 4, 2015)

Prayers and best wishes from here in Florida. Glad to hear he's doing better. David.


----------

